
A Couple of Magic "Pills" That Have Really Worked For Me This Year - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2010/09/03/a-couple-of-pills-that-have-really-worked-for-me-this-year/
======
1tw
I'm not sure it's a good idea to take health advice from someone who claims to
'embrace homeopathic remedies'.

------
phren0logy
I am always surprised that "nutriceuticals" get so little skepticism about
their claims in comparison to drugs from "Big Pharma."

Both are big-money businesses, but nutriceuticals don't appear to have any
clear accountability for their claims.

